# Bessey Clamps



## Jason55 (Feb 27, 2016)

I have an opportunity to purchase the following for $500 and am wondering if it is a good deal. I'm a bit new and just starting to acquire some tools. Thanks for your input.
4 - 48" K body revo
7 - 31" K body revo
4 - 31" parallel
4 - 18" parallel
20 spring clamps 1-4" 
4 - 6' pipe clamps


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

You can look up the current prices of bessey clamps on the internet and make up your own mind from that. Not everybody will place the same value on a use clamp.


----------



## newwoodbutcher (Aug 6, 2010)

I think it's a great deal, I would definitely buy them. I hardly ever see used Bessy clamps for sale and while there are some complaints I see from time to time but I think they are great clamps


----------



## Jason55 (Feb 27, 2016)

Thanks for your input. Settled on $425 going to get them today.


----------



## newwoodbutcher (Aug 6, 2010)

Congratulations. You moved from a good to great deal


----------

